# Weekly Montana Hay Report; Jan 14, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly Montana Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices continue steady to weak with limited current
sales reported. Demand moderate to good. Majority of ranchers starting to feed hay
earlier than normal and in larger amounts as winter conditions in most areas are
above normal. Majority of hay producers are currently delivering previously
contracted supplies. All sales FOB the stack and per ton basis in large rounds or
large square bales, unless otherwise stated.

Alfalfa: Supreme 100.00-110.00. Premium to Supreme small squares 130.00-150.00.
Good to Premium 60.00-70.00, delivered 80.00-85.00; small squares 125.00-130.00.
Fair to Good 45.00-55.00.

Alfalfa/Grass mix: Good to Premium 60.00-75.00, delivered 80.00-85.00; small
squares 125.00-135.00. Fair to Good 45.00-55.00.


----------

